# Sweeping rib pattern found



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

For those trying to figure out this pattern the other day, go to google books and type sweeping rib stitch. The result will bring up the source of the pattern, the knit stitch pattern handbook by Melissa Leapman I think. It brings up a window with references to the pattern in the book. Hit view all and the pattern itself is written out when you click on the one for page 335. It gives the first 20 rows of the pattern. You can get the full chart off of Pinterest and then finish the remaining rows with that. I tried to post the link but it didn't work


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

deleted


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> For those trying to figure out this pattern the other day, go to google books and type sweeping rib stitch. The result will bring up the source of the pattern, the knit stitch pattern handbook by Melissa Leapman I think. It brings up a window with references to the pattern in the book. Hit view all and the pattern itself is written out when you click on the one for page 335. It gives the first 20 rows of the pattern. You can get the full chart off of Pinterest and then finish the remaining rows with that. I tried to post the link but it didn't work


Does not work for me.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Hope this works: http://books.google.com/books?id=PQN8jyHBrr0C&pg=RA1-PA70&dq=sweeping+rib+stitch&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ph7qVNzAJYeEyQSfsIC4CQ&ved=0CCQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=sweeping%20ribs&f=false

--- click on the center white block where it says "sweeping rib" in the light cyan/teal lettering. That should take you into the e-book with part of the pattern as described by dachsmon in this msg.

PS - Other textured stitches on Pinterest page where the sweeping rib picture + graph was also found: http://www.pinterest.com/kumosakura/knit-stitches/


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

right leaning cable: (row 1) put 4 stitches on cable and hold in back, k2. Slip the 2 purl sts back on left needle and P2. K2 from CN. Left leaning cable: (row 21) put 2 sts on CN#1, hold in front. Put next 2 sts on CN#2 hold in back. P2 from left needle. K2 from CN#1 Complicated, but only 2 types of cables in entire pattern. rest is just P2, K2


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

duplicate, sorry


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> right leaning cable: (row 1) put 4 stitches on cable and hold in back, k2. Slip the 2 purl sts back on left needle and P2. K2 from CN. Left leaning cable: (row 21) put 2 sts on CN#1, hold in front. Put next 2 sts on CN#2 hold in back. P2 from left needle. K2 from CN#1 Complicated, but only 2 types of cables in entire pattern. rest is just P2, K2


You have 2 CNs on Row 21 but you work only CN#1. What happens to CN#2?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Left leaning cable: (row 21) put 2 sts on CN#1, hold in front. Put next 2 sts on CN#2 hold in back. K2 from left needle. P2 from CN#2 , then K2 from CN#1 

Complicated, but only 2 types of cables in entire pattern. rest is just P2, K2

I sure got it twisted up above, but try this one. What I do and see sometimes doesn't translate to my typing fingers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful, many thanks.


----------



## brigitteRN (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks ! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

CKnits said:


> Hope this works: http://books.google.com/books?id=PQN8jyHBrr0C&pg=RA1-PA70&dq=sweeping+rib+stitch&hl=en&sa=X&ei=ph7qVNzAJYeEyQSfsIC4CQ&ved=0CCQQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=sweeping%20ribs&f=false
> ...


I got to that page, but the text directions end at the beginning of row 21. 
Thanks for the chart.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

BoBeau said:


> Left leaning cable: (row 21) put 2 sts on CN#1, hold in front. Put next 2 sts on CN#2 hold in back. K2 from left needle. P2 from CN#2 , then K2 from CN#1
> 
> Complicated, but only 2 types of cables in entire pattern. rest is just P2, K2
> 
> I sure got it twisted up above, but try this one. What I do and see sometimes doesn't translate to my typing fingers.


Thank you.


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

I have Melissa Leapman's book and it contains this pattern (Sweeping Ribs). The author considers this an easy one to do. It is a multiple of 40 stitches plus 22 and it is a 40 row pattern repeat. Mmmm, OK I was a bit worried about copyright, but seeing as how someone has already uploaded the chart and a picture taken from the book, I can translate the chart for you if wished - except if it gets me into trouble (again. Sigh)


----------



## RoyBen (Jun 8, 2014)

OK, given that the book's page has been uploaded at least twice, then here are the full typed out instructions.


----------



## nwrussell (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I might have found it eventually!


----------

